# Trailer Park Boys - Season 8 in the works.



## MannDude (Jul 9, 2013)

Ah, one of my favorite TV series. Been re-watching it recently.

Here are the actors making the announcement a few days ago:

http://youtu.be/TwM4VLTk6bs

The actors bought the rights to the show and will be filming season 8 soon.

Hopefully "Corey and Trevor" make a return. They left the show when the producers were treating them, like, well, Corey and Trevor.


----------



## drmike (Jul 9, 2013)

Never heard of this show.   A bit funny though.

Let's see if they can get another season stitched together.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Never heard of this show.   A bit funny though.
> 
> Let's see if they can get another season stitched together.


Season 1 Episode 1 for ya'.

http://youtu.be/59eZFwcvHRQ

Most the episodes are on YouTube.

Just about life in a Canadian Trailer Park, going to jail, and entrepreneurship.


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2013)

I want my 23 minutes back   

Mockumentary ehh?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 10, 2013)

Holyyyyyy fuck boys.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jul 10, 2013)

The show is funny in parts, but a little slow dragging.

Was this originally on some adult cable style network or what?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 10, 2013)

"Randy, why﻿ don't you go on and eat a cheeseburger, you basketball eating walrus mahf*cker" 

Sooooo many hilarious quotes from that show.... its kinda like a sitcom, you have to watch and laugh at the purposeful and blatant stupidity.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 10, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The show is funny in parts, but a little slow dragging.
> 
> Was this originally on some adult cable style network or what?


It gets better after Season 1. Characters develop more. I believe it originally aired in Canada on ShowTime.


----------



## 365Networks (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes it was on Showtime originally. Great show and if your from Canada, you aren't a real Canadian until you have watched a couple episodes!


----------



## drmike (Jul 11, 2013)

The J-Roc compilation was a hoot


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like a funny show. I'll have to watch a few episodes when I have some spare time.


----------

